# Help identify an older Kent stove



## cbrent4 (Jan 8, 2014)

Can anyone help me to identify my Kent wood stove? The info plate is missing from the back of the stove. I am new to woodstove use, I also need to know what the lever does that is located below the shelf at the door? I am trying to find a manual (owner/operation) but can not do so without a model number, please help! If anyone has this stove can you let me know the clearances? I am including two pictures, note one picture has the shelf removed to show the lever I need identified. Thank you, Brent


----------



## Wodburner (Jan 8, 2014)

My guess would be that is a Sherwood model. The lower lever is probably for the air intake.


----------

